# Super Dust Deputy vs thien baffle



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay for a lot of us out there $219 bucks for one of these super dust deputy cyclones would be too much money, and a home made thien baffle would be more cost effective, but….

Has anybody compared the two of them on the same DC? I just bought a HF 2hp DC today for $160 with the 20% off coupon and planned to make a thien baffle for it when I saw these super dust deputy's from oneida.
http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD002030&CatId={17F46883-40BB-471E-982F-E5F28583241B}

Looks like a nice option for true cyclonic seperation of dust/chips from the air. I don't have money for a $1000-$2000 actual cyclone setup from oneida or clearvue.

I've tried researching this and havn't found much about it.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Interesting you posted this. I was just looking at this unit on line last week.

I have the ClearVue mini and love it. I always wondered why someone dosn't make one for many of the existing DC systems out there. Presently I have a trash can separator lid and was thinking of building a Thein or building a cyclone from Bill Pentz's plans.

I have a soft spot for ClearVue because they use the Pentz design. Now I realize that the lower HP units from Delta or HF don't move enough volume of air to remove the fine particles at the source, they are much better than just a shop vac or nothing.

I think Oneida has something here and I will watch this thread and see what others think.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

The only thing that leaves my Thine is talc size dust


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

I also was wondering if its better to have your pre-seperator close to the tool or close to the blower?

I'm thinking of making either a cyclone pre-seperator and hooking it up right next to the table saw/router, or would it be better to have the pre-seperator stuffed into the corner of the shop right next to the HF DC?


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh and I also forgot to ask, has anybody used a HF DC or similar with a non-metal trash can seperator? I'm thinking of using a 32 gallon brute. But i read somewhere that people thought it would implode because of the vacuum created.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

My Delta DC has a 5" inlet which came with a 5"-4" Y. It is best if you put the separator as close to the DC unit as possible and keep the same diameter hose to the outlet of the separator. From there you can go out with 4" solid pipe. Come down to the tool with solid pipe and the least amount of 90 degree turns as possible and put in a blast gate. if you can do a large sweep with two 45's and a short section to make a nice radius that is better but sometimes not practical.

I flipped my DC motor so it is mounted on the bottom of the unit and the inlet is on the top. With the cyclone mounted on top of a trash can (I use metal) it would be a short hop to the DC inlet. Here is a pic of my existing setup

















This is a shot of the ClearVue Mini that pulls a high velocity air stream off of my bandsaw, router table, spindle sander and belt sander. I only clean the filters in the Vac every couple months.

The bag in my Delta had some dust in it because I was planing a bunch of rough cut cherry and just forgot to check the can as often as I should have. The Wynn cartrage filter was worth every penny.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. i'm definitely getting a Wynn cartage as well.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

So nobody else has tried one of these dust deputy, or super dust deputy out?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I just ordered a Super Dust Deputy. I've had one of the metal Dust Deputy for years and have been impressed by the amount of dust it keeps out of my shop vac. I'm hoping for the same results on my 1 1/2 hp dust collector. I've had a 55 gallon drum with a set up similar to TechRedneck's, but I'm looking for something a little more efficient at separating the chips. I installed a JDS cartridge on my DC and the increased flow starts pulling the chips from the barrel when it's about half full. I'll update you with the results of the Super Dust Deputy after I try it out.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Tim:

Thanks, we'll be waiting.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

+1 on the thanks and waiting.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I was going to buy a super dust deputy for my 2HP HF DC but the price tag held me back from buying it.
I had used a thien baffle for a couple of years but wanted something better. I ended up making my own for about $20 and for now I am satisfied with my DC system. I just need to get a cartridge filter.


----------

